# INFJ Musicians



## lollard (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello! I'm new to this site, and I'm somewhat new to learning about MBTI and Myers-Briggs personalities. I've known for some time that I'm an INFJ, but I recently retested and seemed to consistently come up as an INFJ or INFP. But extensive research has lead me to the conclusion that I'm an INFJ. I've been doing a lot of research into MBTI and my personality type in particular and it has sent me on a new quest for self-discovery. I'm learning a lot about myself and others. I'm curious and I want to know more.

I'm curious to know more about how INFJs relate to music and just how many INFJs are likely to become musicians. I'm a musician. I know some INFJs can't imagine becoming musicians. I will say that my approach to music is much different from the way other types might approach music. I've learned to read music, but I don't ever read music. In fact, I prefer to learn and play by ear. I don't really try to learn other people's songs, though. I mostly write my own material. When it comes to music, I've always been more prone to improvisation as a way to come up with ideas. I never play my guitar in a standard tuning. My music has quite an intensely ambient quality to it. Not only do I write songs for my band, but my solo project is actually a very experimental electronic project. My MIDI lab is uniquely configured so that I can exhibit a great deal of control over all my synthesizers and drum machines and other electronic instruments. I essentially live in my MIDI lab/recording studio. 

I sense that I'm utilizing my Ni/Se when I'm writing through improvisation. I'm very in tune with my instruments, despite having no formal training. I'm almost entirely self-taught. I'm curious if any INFJ can relate to this kind of creative work. When I'm making music, I'm very much in the moment and I guide the song-making process as it comes to me both when I'm playing guitar and when I'm performing electronic noises. It's the improvisation that gives me ideas for songs that I then either write down or record. I do this even with lyrics sometimes. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

What up, lollard?! I think many INFJs relate to art. Maybe even a startling amount.

I can relate in how when I ever try to work creatively I feel as if I'm approaching some sort of layer I'm trying to exceed. That's my way of being in the moment. I'm trying to feel it so that it's so real that I can push through and make my ideas seem palpable. Or nearly so. It's become easier to do this by just letting it happen rather than trying so hard. This goes for lyrics writing and composing. I haven't written a song in ages. I usually trifle with poems that I've savored the potential of one day transforming to songs if I come back to them. I riddle my facebook statuses with them. It's debaucherous, but it gets the spirits going.

I mainly focus on self-taught vocals as a musician. I've studied piano and smattered in guitar. I have a very free-reign range over my creative processes. My style in my vocals, writing and composing is very experimental. Thoughts of being hankered down by rules are too irksome. People chide me for trying to couple opera and rock in my technique. It's experimental. lol

But mostly, I can relate to that improvisation element you described. I've gotten much better at letting my muse take my sight. It's so much less to do with what I know I'm doing and much to do with where I go as I explore the degree of my emotions. Sometimes it's like skydiving, or deep-sea diving, or submerging in pure filth. It's becoming less disappointing as time goes on when doing this.

I especially love how my taste in music reflects my own aspirations in the field. I enjoyed reading and responding to your post. Your approach is really interesting to me. Keep it up!


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@lollard - Hey there! Welcome to PerC, first and foremost. ^_^ 

I'm not entirely sure if playing by ear has a lot to do with type. I actually relate to much of what you said. You see, I've got two passions in life: music and studying people. I can read music, but I don't prefer to do so. I'm bad at sight reading. I would much rather play things by ear. However, there's so many lovely songs out there that I do have to get better at sight reading. Piano is my main instrument. I play a bit of guitar and some ukulele. I make inanimate objects my percussive instruments. ^_^ Lol. 

I love figuring songs out by ear by other people as well as composing. I have made songs for the piano with no vocals, and I have a couple of songs with vocals for both the piano and guitar. My music does sound different than most things out there. I notice lots of people, when they compose, they compose "new age"-ish things. I don't know what it is about it, but I'm not a fan. To me it lacks something important most of the time. I don't compose that sort of thing. I don't really know what to call it. 

I'm self-taught when it comes to the guitar and ukulele, although I do have a piano teacher. A person can learn a lot by being self-taught, though. But I have to say, having a teacher is extremely helpful. By having a teacher I've learned the aspects of music that are more challenging to me: theory and sight reading. Of course, it also helps improve my technique, too. If I'm having trouble with something, I can ask my teacher. Definitely, when you get a chance, find somebody who can help you in these areas even though you've got the talent.


----------



## lollard (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. *Le9acyMuse*, I understand exactly what you mean when you say that you need to just let it happen rather than try so hard. That's definitely what I'm getting at. I play in alternate tunings, and I have very little knowledge of music theory. I will seriously just make up guitar tunings. Without even trying, I quickly know my way around the tuning and where all my favorite notes and chords are. Of course, it takes a little fiddling around with the new tuning before I get the hang of it, but it doesn't take me more than 5 minutes of messing around with the guitar to start writing songs in alternate tunings. I know alternate tunings are somewhat of an outsider-musician thing to do, but I think this ability is a good example of what dominant intuitives are good at. For me, it's an inner abstraction of the fretboard and the strings. I can easily associate notes and intervals with certain fingerings. For me, this process is so simple and comes to me so naturally, it eludes me why no one else really writes songs that way. When I explain to people my songwriting process, they just don't get it. They have no idea what I'm talking about. Most people are so uncomfortable playing in alternate tunings, but I'm MORE comfortable in alternate tunings. I'm sure INFPs are the same way (my old roommate was an INFP and also wrote songs in alternate tunings frequently).

When I'm playing, also, I sometimes feel like I'm adjusting a radio dial and tuning into something. I almost feel like it's not something that comes from me, but rather, something I discovered or tuned into. I know that probably sounds strange, and I'm sure it's very connected to actually discovering and finding buried or otherwise subconscious emotions.

*Julia*: I don't mean to assert that playing by ear is type specific. Certainly, anyone can learn to play by ear. But I would assume (and I might be completely wrong) that, in general, intuitives are better at it. At least in my case, I know that my ability to play richly complex music without knowing theory comes from my intuition. But it's not just playing by ear I'm talking about. It's a type of connecting to what I'm playing. Like I said, it's this feeling like I'm "tuning in." It's using improvisation to write. For example, when I say, "I wrote a song," no actual writing has taken place. I only say that because its idiomatic to say I "wrote" the song. What really happened was I improvised until it formed together into a single piece that I just tend to remember. I probably will write down the lyrics, but everything else remains in my head. I'm sure many songwriters do this, intuitive or not, but I'm very connected to this process and I can't imagine doing it any other way even if I tried.

I play keyboards as well. I only have 6 months of piano lessons behind my belt, but even though I'm not as comfortable with keyboards as I am with guitar, over years of just playing around on the piano, I've become comfortable writing songs on keyboards as well. And I still have no idea what chords I'm playing, or for that matter, what notes I'm playing. I didn't even deliberately teach myself, I just played the keyboard often enough that I got to know it like a friend. Sort of like how people learn a language. Most of the time, you can't just be taught a language. You have to go out into the world and interact with people who speak that language on a regular basis. I'm definitely not proficient at keyboards, but I'm comfortable improvising with them. I learned the guitar the same way. I had maybe a few months of guitar lessons when I was 13 (though I had been teaching myself guitar for about 3 years before that), but now, learning and writing with the guitar (even very complex finger-picking patterns and hammering) is so easy for me that it's nearly automatic. I'm not saying I'm the best guitarist ever, but I can play folk-style and perform solos easily, and I learned all of this through intuition.

So my point isn't so much that it's purely an INFJ or an INFP thing, but it's an intuitive thing in general.


----------



## nkeso (Jul 14, 2012)

hello, lollard!  
self-taught INFJ guitar player here too. i'm really glad there are people like you. my family (both parents are musicians) says that it's impossible to perform well/improvise without learning to play an instrument with a teacher's help. i think it's more of a feeling thing - you play what you feel. and you practise a lot, even better ideas of sounds come to your mind.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I have played guitar for 30 years.At first a friend showed me some stuff then I mostly figured it out on my own.Been a lifelong joy for me..Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

lollard said:


> *Julia*: I don't mean to assert that playing by ear is type specific. Certainly, anyone can learn to play by ear. But I would assume (and I might be completely wrong) that, in general, intuitives are better at it. At least in my case, I know that my ability to play richly complex music without knowing theory comes from my intuition. But it's not just playing by ear I'm talking about. It's a type of connecting to what I'm playing. Like I said, it's this feeling like I'm "tuning in." It's using improvisation to write. For example, when I say, "I wrote a song," no actual writing has taken place. I only say that because its idiomatic to say I "wrote" the song. What really happened was I improvised until it formed together into a single piece that I just tend to remember. I probably will write down the lyrics, but everything else remains in my head. I'm sure many songwriters do this, intuitive or not, but I'm very connected to this process and I can't imagine doing it any other way even if I tried.
> 
> I play keyboards as well. I only have 6 months of piano lessons behind my belt, but even though I'm not as comfortable with keyboards as I am with guitar, over years of just playing around on the piano, I've become comfortable writing songs on keyboards as well. And I still have no idea what chords I'm playing, or for that matter, what notes I'm playing. I didn't even deliberately teach myself, I just played the keyboard often enough that I got to know it like a friend. Sort of like how people learn a language. Most of the time, you can't just be taught a language. You have to go out into the world and interact with people who speak that language on a regular basis. I'm definitely not proficient at keyboards, but I'm comfortable improvising with them. I learned the guitar the same way. I had maybe a few months of guitar lessons when I was 13 (though I had been teaching myself guitar for about 3 years before that), but now, learning and writing with the guitar (even very complex finger-picking patterns and hammering) is so easy for me that it's nearly automatic. I'm not saying I'm the best guitarist ever, but I can play folk-style and perform solos easily, and I learned all of this through intuition.
> 
> So my point isn't so much that it's purely an INFJ or an INFP thing, but it's an intuitive thing in general.


I didn't think you were asserting the idea, no worries.  I simply think there's a possibility it doesn't relate to personality all that much in any sort of way. There is the possibility that the percentage of Intuitives seem to have this play-it-by-ear and improvise ability than the percentage of Sensors, I suppose. But what you describe as intuition is a musical ear, a talent for music. A unique ability of your own, and you have your own special relationship with music. Your own unique way of composing. Having this ear and this way with music makes you _naturally_ good at music, so you could call this being "intuitive". You are relying on "intuition", although not necessarily the sort of "intuition" we mean when we speak of personality. For this reason I do believe a Sensor can be "intuitive" when it comes to music in the same way. 

I agree, it is odd to say I have "written" something. I get these random bursts of inspiration. I simply sit down one day and I play something. A tune comes out. Essentially, I am improvising. There's just a melody and everything forming in my head, and my fingers find it on the piano. I do not know what key I am playing in, or what time signature I've got going on, or anything of the sort. I just play. And then, as you described, I remember it, and I keep on playing it. It becomes something. I never write anything that I compose, which some of my fellow musicians find strange. I know friends of mine who have to write it down as they compose. I had a friend perform a song he composed but had to have the sheet music in front of him. I thought that very strange. To me, such a thing isn't necessary. 

Haha, your relationship to the keyboard is like my relationship with a guitar. I play chords and I don't even know if they have names or what they are, I just play them. It is like a friend. I have "made friends" with other instruments I know barely anything about. One of my friends owns a hammer dulcimer, and I play around with it sometimes when I go over to their house. I know nothing about a hammer dulcimer, but I play on it anyways. I come up with little tunes, I play with the sounds. I tinker around and I get to know it. Something usually comes out. 

I agree that you can't simply be taught the language. You can be, but that is only part of it. 

It's good to meet you. It's not every day I hear somebody speak of music similar to how I know it or feel about it.


----------



## Daithi (Dec 13, 2011)

I am the same as you. I am not sure if I am considered a "musician." But I am self taught and I think I taught myself pretty well. For writing I like to write by myself. I aswell like the control of my music. I can't write with other people in the room. I can improvise too, but I also like to plan it out.


----------



## lollard (Jul 11, 2012)

*Julia Bell: *You're probably right. I'm sure sensors have their own way of playing by ear for sure. I definitely identify with this statement:

_I agree, it is odd to say I have "written" something. I get these random bursts of inspiration. I simply sit down one day and I play something. A tune comes out. Essentially, I am improvising. There's just a melody and everything forming in my head, and my fingers find it on the piano. I do not know what key I am playing in, or what time signature I've got going on, or anything of the sort. I just play. And then, as you described, I remember it, and I keep on playing it. It becomes something. I never write anything that I compose, which some of my fellow musicians find strange. I know friends of mine who have to write it down as they compose. I had a friend perform a song he composed but had to have the sheet music in front of him. I thought that very strange. To me, such a thing isn't necessary. 


_It boggles my mind that someone would have to _write_ down their composition just like it boggles their mind that I can just play and remember it as if its a part of me.

*Daithi: *I start with the improvisation, then I put the pieces together in my head in an organized way. I can't write with other people in the room either. I have to be alone.


----------



## Sophia12 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never been one to write my own 'songs' (involving lyrics and piano/guitar); I can never sync the two. However, if I'm in a really tranquil or inspired state of mind I am able to sit down on the piano and just.. play. None of it is derived from other pieces of works; I just do whatever my fingers want to do, and it always works! 
Love it when I'm in that state of mind =3


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not self taught. I played piano for 4 years when I was young (8 till 12). Now I've been playing the dream instrument of my life: the harp. I consciously chose to get private lessons, because it helps to have a good technique. Especially with harp playing, since you can get wrist problems and whatnot. It was a big step for me, since I don't do well with someone sitting right next to me, watching my every move. 

I get the by the ear thing. My teacher explains it all to me, "oh yes, it's 2/2 rhythm, so it should sound like that". I never get it. Only when I hear someone play the piece, I get it.


----------

